
Top Economists See Some Echoes of Depression in U.S. Sudden Stop - airstrike
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-22/top-economists-see-some-echoes-of-depression-in-u-s-sudden-stop
======
Fjolsvith
Its going to be biblical.

